
Cataclysm – Dark Days Ahead. A massive post-apocalyptic roguelike - setra
https://github.com/CleverRaven/Cataclysm-DDA
======
HelloNurse
When I tried this game a few months ago my character got trapped in a
character generation menu that couldn't be exited. A world record, but
reaching at least turn 1 of the game would be better.

